# Fs: saltwater tanks + equipment



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Instead of constantly making new threads all tbe time im just gonna continuously update this thread

For those who do not know, I live in hatzic although im in abbotsford almost every day so pickup is usally availible in abby or mission









Reeflo dart pump 150$









Bayside external pump, awesome quiet reliabke pumps. 100$









Laguna 8w uv 60$ unsure how old bulb is

















72g bowfront drilled, glass tops, sump, no stand. 
250$









18x18 cube refugium drilled, perfect for mangroves as the sides are scratched up
35$









55g plastic barrel
20$


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Updated...


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Bump to top stuff added


----------



## jamescrab (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi, looking for a 1000 to 2000 litre saltwater tank


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

That's a big tank, nothing quite that big but ill keep my eyes open for one


----------



## oscars (May 1, 2010)

PM sent for Coralife fixture.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Stuff added


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

what is the dimension for that sump


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

Is refugium hang on?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

aQ.LED said:


> what is the dimension for that sump


Not 100% sure ill post dimensions tomorrow


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

malibu aka justinking said:


> Is refugium hang on?


No it is not


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Bump to top


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Bump, heading out to metro town tomorrow around noon so I can deliver any of the items, pm me a number if interested and ill call tomorrow before I head out

All the tanks in the pic with the bowfront are for sale so of you're interested pm me for info


----------

